

New Study Debunks Myth That Most Tech Entrepreneurs Are College Kids - ajvaynerchuk
http://chronicle.com/wiredcampus/article/2958/new-study-debunks-myth-that-most-tech-entrepreneurs-are-college-kids
A new study from researchers at Duke University and Harvard University challenges the popular assumption that most technology entrepreneurs are twee college kids launching businesses from their dorm rooms.
======
tyohn
Nice to hear. I was beginning to think I was getting to old for this stuff ;)

